# I quit



## FlashX007 (Jun 10, 2011)

No need to make it any worse I accept my actions and I accept the ban. Go ahead with it. CYA GBAtemp.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 10, 2011)

You really fucked up dude. Not sad to see you go.


----------



## Presto99 (Jun 10, 2011)

uuhh what did he do? And I guess it's mature to accept a ban if you get one. Excuses are lame.


----------



## Zaertix (Jun 10, 2011)

He'll be banned at some point, just not right now.

I'm not sad to see ya go, but I wish you would have handled this all differently.


----------



## iFish (Jun 10, 2011)

Presto99 said:
			
		

> uuhh what did he do? And I guess it's mature to accept a ban if you get one. Excuses are lame.



He basically scammed somebody his 360.

He had somebody send it to him, and then he kept it, and sold it for bills.

----

I'm not sad to see you go either.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jun 10, 2011)

He admitted up to it also, hopefully some legal action takes place or he sents it back whatever


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jun 10, 2011)

FlashX007 said:
			
		

> No need to make it any worse I accept my actions and I accept the ban. Go ahead with it. CYA GBAtemp.




It was a pretty crappy move flash. Best thing to do is make it right.


----------



## Zaertix (Jun 10, 2011)

Rogue_Ninja said:
			
		

> FlashX007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He won't make it right. Don't forget he's sad and poor and needs it for bills.

Let's not forget he told me it was lost in shipping first. So that was lie, who is to say he's not lying about being poor.

I'm looking at his apartment building right now and it's actually a pretty classy part of town. I don't understand how he's poor.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Dude, what you did was pretty fucked up. Get a job in a fast food outlet or something. If that's not working out and there's bills an stuff to pay, go to a family/friend place where you can stay to build yourself back up. Don't rob other people of their hardship. If you do feel that bad for what you did you'll either pay back the guy you scammed no matter how long it takes, that way things will rest easier on your conscious. Well i'll leave it up to mods to decide your fate but i would definitely ban you from the WTB/WTS section.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 10, 2011)

i'm not surprised... 

to at least look a bit good. you'll accept the ban and run away. 

better return the 360 man. and apologize properly.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 10, 2011)

Zaertix said:
			
		

> Rogue_Ninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? Damn man, the last scam we had at GBAtemp that I know of was quite a ways back. I'm sorry to hear this.

@ OP: What made you feel like it was a good idea to scam this guy? You should have taken a hit on your own belongings, not one promised to someone else.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jun 10, 2011)

Zaertix said:
			
		

> I'm looking at his apartment building right now and it's actually a pretty classy part of town. I don't understand how he's poor.


Don't do nothing crazy dude, keep your cool. I believe you have enough info to let the authorities handle this


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 10, 2011)

Zaertix said:
			
		

> Rogue_Ninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad and poor and needs money for bills?  WTF?  This dude is a 18 year old what bills does he even have to pay..
Flash get the hell out of your computer and go get a job you lazy ass.  Stealing stuff because you are poor isn't right.  You have as much rights as any other person to go out and make money, why do you go around and steel other peoples stuff that they had to work hard for to buy.  The thing I find sad is that he finds it right to steal stuff if you are poor.


----------



## Zaertix (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not doing anything crazy. It's a simple google search on the address I have for him lol.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jun 10, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Dude, what you did was pretty fucked up. Get a job in a fast food outlet or something. If that's not working out and there's bills an stuff to pay, go to a family/friend place where you can stay to build yourself back up. Don't rob other people of their hardship. If you do feel that bad for what you did you'll either pay back the guy you scammed no matter how long it takes, that way things will rest easier on your conscious. Well i'll leave it up to mods to decide your fate but i would definitely ban you from the WTB/WTS section.



Kinda hard to work with a broken hip. At least that's what he told me. His parents wouldn't let him buy my 3ds because they wanted him to save for a lap top for college.


----------



## Zaertix (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah he apparently has a broken tailbone. I feel for the guy I really do, but shit to tell me to f*** off and that he's gonna keep my shit because he feels entitled to it is just down right wrong


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 10, 2011)

Rogue_Ninja said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know that he has lied before. Why believe anything he says?

A sociopath will lie about everything.


----------



## wchill (Jun 10, 2011)

Somehow, more than 6 months ago, I felt something like this was gonna happen.


----------



## Zaertix (Jun 10, 2011)

wchill said:
			
		

> Somehow, more than 6 months ago, I felt something like this was gonna happen.



And WHY did you not warn me about it? Gosh what DO I pay you for?!


----------



## wchill (Jun 10, 2011)

Because I haven't lurked the trading forum for quite some time... you know, because I have a job and don't play games as much as I used to :/


----------



## FlashX007 (Jun 10, 2011)

No need to make it any worse I accept my actions and I accept the ban. Go ahead with it. CYA GBAtemp.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Zaertix said:
			
		

> Yeah he apparently has a broken tailbone. I feel for the guy I really do, but shit to tell me to f*** off and that he's gonna keep my shit because he feels entitled to it is just down right wrong


lol he told you that?!?!?



I didn't know this guy has a broken bone, well that makes getting a job that more differcult but if he does stay in an apartment and is paying bills he should really contact his family and tell them the situation, financially. I would highly recommend committing to your education as it will make things A LOT more easier later on in life.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 10, 2011)

Rogue_Ninja said:
			
		

> sinharvest24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even so he should be stealing stuff.  Especially video games that aren't necessary for life.  I understand food but really a dam video game for his entertainment?  I bet he went out and sold that 360 and bought a 3DS.
Plus selling the 360 would only get him about $200 which isn't enough for paying his bills.


----------



## wchill (Jun 10, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Zaertix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tutoring alongside education also equals a job. I just wanted to point that out for those that think a broken tailbone means it's that much harder to get a job.
Just one example.


----------



## phantomrider (Jun 10, 2011)

The sad thing is there's no recourse in this case. The police aren't going to do a damn thing about such a small amount. How are you going to get this clown into small claims court? To make matters worse a ban on temp is meaningless. Just switch your modem on and off to change your ip, reregister and you're back. Throw up 100 posts and you're back in the trading forum and you can rip someone else off. I just can't feel bad for someone that mailed something without getting payed. It's a good lesson and it'll probably pay big dividends latter. There's 10 people in the world I trust and I can't count random people I've met in forums among them. Meanwhile this scumbag is playing a free 360.


----------



## phantomrider (Jun 10, 2011)

I just reread the post "I accept my actions" what a joke. If this dirtbag accepted his actions he'd pay the kid back that he ripped off even if it took him two years. No, running away with what you stole is not accepting your actions.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 10, 2011)

Scamming people is not something you'd want to take lightly, though you shouldn't just outright quit. Hell, if you really want, just buy him a new 360, or better yet, repay him in full for the 360 he gave you, though I don't know if you have the money to do that, just a suggestion though.


----------



## Zaertix (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't want a new 360. I sent him one I fixed myself. I already sent him the total I would charge for the box, or he could just send mine back.

He isn't playing on it, he's selling it for bills or whatever.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 10, 2011)

Zaertix said:
			
		

> I don't want a new 360. I sent him one I fixed myself. I already sent him the total I would charge for the box, or he could just send mine back.
> 
> He isn't playing on it, he's selling it for bills or whatever.


Ah, I see. Sorry, I just did a quick read on what happened, though I still say he shouldn't outright quit. Though by the looks of it, he has.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jun 10, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Zaertix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quit and already started under a new name.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 10, 2011)

Rogue_Ninja said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You serious? You mind telling me that name.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jun 10, 2011)

No proof it's him. More of an assumption. Look around it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 10, 2011)

Rogue_Ninja said:
			
		

> No proof it's him. More of an assumption. Look around it's pretty obvious.



*cough* phantomrider *cough*


----------



## phantomrider (Jun 10, 2011)

Zaertix said:
			
		

> I don't want a new 360. I sent him one I fixed myself. I already sent him the total I would charge for the box, or he could just send mine back.
> 
> He isn't playing on it, he's selling it for bills or whatever.


I bet you 10 bucks he didn't sell it for bills. Scammers lie, that's what they do. If you believe that line after getting ripped I have an oil well in Nigeria I'd like to sell you.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jun 10, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Rogue_Ninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol yeah kind of an odd thread to start your first posts in.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 10, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Rogue_Ninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it is him, then the mods will deal with him.

If it's not, sorry for the assumption.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 10, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> Presto99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, fuck him for that. Didn't know him though. Who'd he scam?


----------



## Nujui (Jun 10, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zaertix


----------



## Sterling (Jun 10, 2011)

phantomrider said:
			
		

> The sad thing is there's no recourse in this case. The police aren't going to do a damn thing about such a small amount. How are you going to get this clown into small claims court? To make matters worse a ban on temp is meaningless. Just switch your modem on and off to change your ip, reregister and you're back. Throw up 100 posts and you're back in the trading forum and you can rip someone else off. *I just can't feel bad for someone that mailed something without getting payed. It's a good lesson and it'll probably pay big dividends latter.* There's 10 people in the world I trust and I can't count random people I've met in forums among them. Meanwhile this scumbag is playing a free 360.


I can. There are a few ways to make it look like you sent something, then it's drafted back into your bank account. A savvy scammer did that to me once, and I even got hit with an overdraft fee.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 10, 2011)

phantomrider said:
			
		

> The sad thing is there's no recourse in this case. The police aren't going to do a damn thing about such a small amount. How are you going to get this clown into small claims court?




BTW, whatever you do, don't let this intimidate you.

I suggest go to the police.

If this poster is indeed the scammer, he is jst trying to manipulate you into dropping the case. He is obviously concerned that you will report him, and is trying to convince you not to do so.


----------



## serenade.63 (Jun 10, 2011)

I told the police when someone stole my ipod and they did something about it, long story short i got my ipod back, go to the police.


----------



## FlashX007 (Jun 10, 2011)

No need to make it any worse I accept my actions and I accept the ban. Go ahead with it. CYA GBAtemp.


----------



## Zaertix (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm not so easily intimidated. Especially by an 18 year old scammer. There's grounds in the case and I can get my stuff back.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 10, 2011)

You know what's weird about this topic? I haven't seen one mod come in here, you'd expect someone would come by now with this kind of topic.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 10, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> You know what's weird about this topic? I haven't seen one mod come in here, you'd expect someone would come by now with this kind of topic.


maybe it's being discussed...


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 10, 2011)

phantomrider said:
			
		

> The sad thing is there's no recourse in this case. The police aren't going to do a damn thing about such a small amount. How are you going to get this clown into small claims court? To make matters worse a ban on temp is meaningless. Just switch your modem on and off to change your ip, reregister and you're back. Throw up 100 posts and you're back in the trading forum and you can rip someone else off. I just can't feel bad for someone that mailed something without getting payed. It's a good lesson and it'll probably pay big dividends latter. There's 10 people in the world I trust and I can't count random people I've met in forums among them. Meanwhile this scumbag is playing a free 360.


It seems really suspicious that you joined an hour after the original post just to post in this thread.


----------



## Skyline969 (Jun 10, 2011)

This is another reason why I only buy/sell/trade with reputable Tempers, ones that are known by many and are trusted by many.


----------



## Zaertix (Jun 10, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> This is another reason why I only buy/sell/trade with reputable Tempers, ones that are known by many and are trusted by many.



This kid had some good feedback from users, and they can't be reputable unless people take a chance. So we learned a lesson lol


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 10, 2011)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> This is another reason why I only buy/sell/trade with reputable Tempers, ones that are known by many and are trusted by many.



The problem is, he was trustworthy before. If you check the user feedback, the OP had made several legit deals before.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jun 10, 2011)

Zaertix said:
			
		

> I'm not so easily intimidated. Especially by an 18 year old scammer. There's grounds in the case and I can get my stuff back.



Good for you. And remember, he is most likely a sociopath, and every word that comes out of his mouth is most likely a complete lie.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 10, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> You know what's weird about this topic? I haven't seen one mod come in here, you'd expect someone would come by now with this kind of topic.


well i seen costellos name in the whos watching it ages ago. i'm surprised this thread hasn't been closed yet


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 10, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I don't think this staying open will accomplish much.


----------



## smile72 (Jun 10, 2011)

Not sad to see you go. Actually I'm rather glad.


----------

